# Anointing oil



## Caroline (Sep 17, 2012)

The adult Sunday school class at my church discussed James 5 yesterday. I wasn't there, because I was teaching the kids. I am teaching Malachi right now but had thought to go to James next (I often teach that to children's groups). People mentioned that there had been discussion regarding anointing oil in the adult Sunday school class, with some saying it was merely a mention of use of medicine and others saying that it was proper for praying for the sick, and I thought about how I always get asked about it from the children, and I have to answer it, "Well, some people believe... and other people believe.... and maybe you should ask your Daddy about that one." (Most of the kids in my class are the pastor's children).

I know it is a debate, and some Reformed people use anointing oil and some do not. 

My question is... has anyone here been anointed with oil? If so, what do you think the purpose is? 

I have thought about it a lot and I wonder whether it might be compared to Jesus touching the sick when He healed them--He didn't have to touch them, but He did. There is something much more personal about touching a sick person when praying for them, and since sick people are often isolated and frightened, perhaps it is that more than anything else that is relieved by being anointed with oil.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jack K (Sep 17, 2012)

My vote...

In James, the oil could be medicinal, it could be comforting, or it could somehow signify the work of God and faith in him. But it is not magical. The prayer does not need the oil for it to be effective.

The point is that the elders are caring for the whole person in a personal way, and still putting all their faith in God as they go about it. Good lessons there.

As for using oil today... I would be wary of it unless a good purpose for it was explained very clearly. I wouldn't want anyone to think I was putting faith in the oil itself rather than in God.


----------



## KMK (Sep 17, 2012)

Jack K said:


> But it is not magical. The prayer does not need the oil for it to be effective.



Agreed. However, if a sick person asks us (the elders) to come and pray for them and anoint them with oil, I have no problem doing so. Eleven years ago, I asked the elders at my (then) church to come to my home and pray for my infant son who had been sick the first 18 months of his life. He was anointed with oil and prayed for and he has never been sick since. 

When people are suffering its not the right time argue over whether the oil should be administered.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree with Ken – I anointed a little girl with olive oil in my congregation in Cyprus in obedience to the Scripture, and with her family prayed and asked the Lord to heal her of a serious ailment she had; later the parents reported to me that she was better and the Lord had healed her. Perhaps the oil signifies the Holy Spirit . . . I just know God's word says to do it.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Sep 17, 2012)

Many years ago, we had a lady with end stage cancer come to the Session and ask for annointing with oil, laying on of hands and prayer. She did not expect miraculous healing. After much discussion, we determined that we were (in our minds) not "continuing the miraculous gifts" so much as trying to ease the mind of a lady with terminal cancer, and we complied with her request. It seemed to be a great comfort to her in her last days. I had mixed emotions at the time and still do.


----------



## Zach (Sep 17, 2012)

Well said, Jack. I heard a story of people from a more Evangelical than Reformed background who visited someone in the hospital and forgot their anointing oil and then went and purchased vegetable oil for the purpose of "anointing with oil". It seems like in that case the trust lies more in the oil than in God.


----------



## lynnie (Sep 17, 2012)

I have had James 5 prayer, and almost instant healing a few times. One was an abcessed tooth and one an ear infection (PCA church). (yes I go to doctors). One was a painful spastic colon that stopped both times I got prayer at my current church. I know of many wonderful such testimonies. Jesus said that his authority over sin was demonstrated by authority over sickness, and why should God not use the delegted authority of elders as a means of grace, to heal and assure us our sins are forgiven? In my experience the elders/pastor always asked if I had any sin to confess before they anointed with oil and prayed.

Is it wrong to say we must use water to baptize? Are we trusting in water to obey that command? Why not just sort of wave the air over a person? Why use water? The bible commands it. James 5 commands the oil.


----------



## raekwon (Sep 17, 2012)

Zach said:


> Well said, Jack. I heard a story of people from a more Evangelical than Reformed background who visited someone in the hospital and forgot their anointing oil and then went and purchased vegetable oil for the purpose of "anointing with oil".



Seems reasonable in a pinch.


----------



## Zach (Sep 17, 2012)

raekwon said:


> Zach said:
> 
> 
> > Well said, Jack. I heard a story of people from a more Evangelical than Reformed background who visited someone in the hospital and forgot their anointing oil and then went and purchased vegetable oil for the purpose of "anointing with oil".
> ...



I guess so. Maybe I wasn't being as charitable as I should have been. It seemed to me though that the oil itself was viewed as being important when what is important is prayer by the Elders.


----------



## Philip B (Sep 17, 2012)

It _may_ be that we are misunderstanding the situation James writes about as he concludes his epistle. The sickness in view may be a spiritual sickness. And this could be important to know as we discern how to apply "anointing with oil."

The word translated sick in verse 14 is _astheneo_, which can mean physical sickness, but also often is used to refer to spiritual weakness. Acts 20:35, Romans 14:1, and 1 Corinthians 8:11-12 are a few examples of this. The word for sick in verse 15 is _kamno_, which can mean spiritually weary (as in Hebrews 12:3).

I believe reading sickness as spiritual sickness (sin) is a better way to understand this passage. In verse 14, James raises the issue of suffering ("Is anyone among you suffering?"), and then he presents the two ways we might respond to suffering. We might respond with joyful perseverance ("Is anyone cheerful?") as James exhorted us to do in 1:2-4. The alternative is to respond in weakness -- without joy or perseverance ("Is anyone among you (spiritually) sick?").

This fits the context of the entire epistle better, too. If your life exhibits a pattern of works that are produced by faith, you will persevere. But if your life is defined by a pattern of sin and no works, then your faith is dead -- or at the very least you are spiritually weak. And it makes sense that in these closing verses, James would give us the solution to that spiritual weakness.

Thus verse 14: _Has anyone among you (after evaluating his life in light of this epistle found that he) is spiritually weak? Let him call for the elders of the church, and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord._

This presents the anointing in a different light. It is something the elders do when ministering to a repentant brother (not when praying for physical healing). Our focus should be on the implications of anointing (and how the Jewish Christians James wrote to would have understood it), and not on the physical application of oil. I believe what is in view here is a symbolic washing or refreshment _after_ repentance and as part of the formal restoration of the brother.


----------



## a mere housewife (Sep 17, 2012)

Philip B said:


> This presents the anointing in a different light. It is something the elders do when ministering to a repentant brother (not when praying for physical healing). Our focus should be on the implications of anointing (and how the Jewish Christians James wrote to would have understood it), and not on the physical application of oil. I believe what is in view here is a symbolic washing or refreshment after repentance and as part of the formal restoration of the brother.



Why does this preclude physical sickness and healing? For both the KJV and ESV put the forgiveness and restoration as a conditional benefit of the anointing/prayer -- *if* he have committed sins, they will be forgiven him (implying that the sickness in that case is perhaps a form of chastening, as per Elihu's words to Job:



> He is chastened also with pain upon his bed, and the multitude of his bones with strong pain:
> So that his life abhorreth bread, and his soul dainty meat.
> His flesh is consumed away, that it cannot be seen; and his bones that were not seen stick out.
> Yea, his soul draweth near unto the grave, and his life to the destroyers.
> ...



Perhaps the comfort as in the case Mr. Edwards spoke of above to those who are anointed and prayed over but not healed is the comfort that the affliction is not sent as a corrective measure, for sin -- that whatever sin they may have felt troubled and accused of in conscience as possibly related to the illness is forgiven, and the illness is not about that?


----------



## a mere housewife (Sep 17, 2012)

(Perhaps I ought to clarify that I have had the elders pray for me and have been anointed with oil. I had no miraculous physical cure, though I did grow stronger for a time and still have seasons where I am stronger. But it was a deeply comforting experience for a sickness that had taken my life entirely off course as a teenager, and in which I could trace -- still can trace -- many sins: I held on especially, even more than to the thought of physical healing, to that promise that they would be forgiven; that God would relent, if the illness was to drive me to repentance. I did experience what I have always thought of as inexplicable and absolutely astonishing grace in connection with another event, in an area of special spiritual struggle shortly thereafter. Beyond this the love of my elders at a very difficult time of my life was and remains incredibly precious to me. I am adding this to clarify that I not trying to make this connection between physical affliction and sin for hypothetical others, pointing accusing fingers, etc. I believe many of us with chronic illness struggle with this connection; and there seems to be comfort for that struggle in relation to physical illness in this anointing and prayers, too.)


----------



## crixus (Sep 17, 2012)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> I agree with Ken – I anointed a little girl with olive oil in my congregation in Cyprus in obedience to the Scripture, and with her family prayed and asked the Lord to heal her of a serious ailment she had; later the parents reported to me that she was better and the Lord had healed her. Perhaps the oil signifies the Holy Spirit . . . I just know God's word says to do it.



Awesome! I love your true life story and get right to the point answer. Because God said so.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 17, 2012)

Zach said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > Zach said:
> ...



I guess I wonder on what basis we decide 'this is important and this is not.' It seems to me that may be a dangerous road to go down. I once knew a congregation that took the Lord's supper with chocolate cake and Pepsi because "the elements aren't important, as long as we remember Christ." I must say that I cannot produce a compelling logical argument for the use of bread and wine over chocolate cake and Pepsi, since indeed the elements are not magical. However, it reminded me of the line in Pride and Prejudice where Caroline Bingley says she would like balls better if conversation instead of dancing were the highlight of those social events, because it would be so much more rational. And her brother says, "Much more rational, my dear Caroline, I dare say, but it would not be near so much like a ball."

And so also it seems to me that the Lord's supper with cake and Pepsi is not near so much like the Lord's supper, and a James 5 prayer without oil is not near so much like a James 5 prayer.


----------



## Caroline (Sep 17, 2012)

a mere housewife said:


> (Perhaps I ought to clarify that I have had the elders pray for me and have been anointed with oil. I had no miraculous physical cure, though I did grow stronger for a time and still have seasons where I am stronger. But it was a deeply comforting experience for a sickness that had taken my life entirely off course as a teenager, and in which I could trace -- still can trace -- many sins: I held on especially, even more than to the thought of physical healing, to that promise that they would be forgiven; that God would relent, if the illness was to drive me to repentance. I did experience what I have always thought of as inexplicable and absolutely astonishing grace in connection with another event, in an area of special spiritual struggle shortly thereafter. Beyond this the love of my elders at a very difficult time of my life was and remains incredibly precious to me. I am adding this to clarify that I not trying to make this connection between physical affliction and sin for hypothetical others, pointing accusing fingers, etc. I believe many of us with chronic illness struggle with this connection; and there seems to be comfort for that struggle in relation to physical illness in this anointing and prayers, too.)



Indeed, I have drawn such connections myself between physical and spiritual--whether wisely or unwisely, I cannot say. In my more volatile days in church, I once left for a bit over a nursery situation, only to return a couple of months later when I developed such severe shoulder pain that I could not move my arm. I still remember looking my elder dead in the eye and saying, "I sinned and now God is punishing me, and I totally deserve it, but pray for me so that I can sleep at night and carry my baby daughter around again, and I promise I will not leave church again." He thought I was joking at first, and I think he didn't know how to respond when he realized I wasn't. I still wonder about that--was I correct in my analysis or not? It definitely had the effect of disciplining one of God's elect, so I see no reason to suppose I was incorrect.

These days, I do not generally jump to that conclusion. But I do still call my pastor and/or elders occasionally and say, "Pray for me. I am very sick today." And when they do, then I say, "Okay, I am alright now. God will either heal me or give me the patience to bear it. He always raises up in one way or another, because He has promised it, and He never breaks His promise."

It is a tremendous comfort, and one that, frankly, I wonder how unbelievers and 'unchurched' people do without. I could never bear to have a painful illness without the prayers of the elders. I'm not sure of the function of the oil, but perhaps an outward sign for those who are weak?

There is something to be said for outward signs, and also for a kind, fatherly-type touch for a sick person can be very comforting...


----------



## KMK (Sep 18, 2012)

Caroline said:


> a James 5 prayer without oil is not near so much like a James 5 prayer.






Caroline said:


> There is something to be said for outward signs, and also for a kind, fatherly-type touch for a sick person can be very comforting...



Interesting.




Philip B said:


> The word translated sick in verse 14 is astheneo, which can mean physical sickness, but also often is used to refer to spiritual weakness. Acts 20:35, Romans 14:1, and 1 Corinthians 8:11-12 are a few examples of this. The word for sick in verse 15 is kamno, which can mean spiritually weary (as in Hebrews 12:3).



Interesting take, but none of the English Versions (that I can find) agree with you.


----------



## iainduguid (Sep 18, 2012)

*The answer is in the OT*

I suspect that the background to this practice is illuminated by the OT. In Genesis 28, after seeing a vision of God at Bethel, Jacob's response of faith is to set up a stone and anoint its head with oil as a symbol of the rich blessing that God has promised him.

If that is the case, then in James 5, the anointing oil may well be a visible symbol of the blessing of wholeness for which the elders are praying in faith (see v.15). The answer to such a prayer could be either spiritual or physical wholeness (after all God's promised blessing on Jacob is far more than mere prosperity). And it would be helpful to remember that our true spiritual and physical wholeness will only be achieved on the far side of death. So a saint who is anointed and prayed for and who by God's grace then dies in faith has seen our prayers richly answered.


----------



## raekwon (Sep 18, 2012)

Zach said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > Zach said:
> ...



Well, Scripture commands both in conjunction with eachother, so I don't know that I'd say that one is more important than the other.


----------



## Zach (Sep 18, 2012)

raekwon said:


> Zach said:
> 
> 
> > raekwon said:
> ...





Caroline said:


> Zach said:
> 
> 
> > raekwon said:
> ...



You both are right. While I want to avoid placing trust in the oil rather than in the Lord you've made clear that Scripture commands them to be together in the context of James 5. Thanks for helping me to see that.


----------

